# Question about my IT certfications



## mapledonutmouth (24 Dec 2016)

Hello guys,

So I'm wondering what sort of influence my IT certifications could have on my role as an ACISS. I'm wondering how having a CompTIA Security+, Network+ and Offensive Security Certified Professional certificates would play a part in my ACISS application. I don't have any prior experience, just the certificates. From what I understand, it's only the Information Systems Technicians that really work with computers and networks, whilst the others work with satellites and radios.

Would having these certificates cause them to place you as an Information Systems Technician, rather than working other jobs?


----------



## mariomike (24 Dec 2016)

Jordan Mammoliti said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how having a CompTIA Security+, Network+ and Offensive Security Certified Professional certificates would play a part in my ACISS application.



For reference, perhaps this will be merged with,

Army Communication and Information System Specialist  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/77029.0/nowap.html
61 pages.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Dec 2016)

Jordan Mammoliti said:
			
		

> Hello guys,
> 
> So I'm wondering what sort of influence my IT certifications could have on my role as an ACISS. I'm wondering how having a CompTIA Security+, Network+ and Offensive Security Certified Professional certificates would play a part in my ACISS application. I don't have any prior experience, just the certificates. From what I understand, it's only the Information Systems Technicians that really work with computers and networks, whilst the others work with satellites and radios.
> 
> Would having these certificates cause them to place you as an Information Systems Technician, rather than working other jobs?



Regardless of your subtrade, someone sees a Signals cap badge and they want their computer fixed. Having the certificates might help steer you towards IST, but its not a given. I have a 2 year college diploma covering network admin, and I'm an Operator. I found the networking background greatly assisted with troubleshooting radio systems in my trucks and CPs.

Keep in mind our radio systems are moving towards IP-based architecture, so that line between computers is IST and everything else is Operator is blurring very quickly.


----------



## ringo598 (24 Dec 2016)

So, I can sorta reply based on experience to this one.  I went to uni for Comp Sci, got my degree, joined as ACISS.  (Well sorta, actually joined as LCIS the old tech version of ACISS).  

Anyways, once accepted and once done basic, and then SQ, and then basic trades qual I was employed as an LCIS.  After a month or two they reviewed my file (A one way conversation of "You do computers, you're a computer clicker now pte") and made me an IST the next day and I changed jobs to that which I've been doing ever since.

All the new Pte's now do an OJT package (On the job training) where they run around the first few months after basic trades qualification and do a little of each job once they get to their first unit.  If they demonstrate an aptitude for a certain sub-trade they are 'usually' slotted into it.

TL DR;  You might get to be an IST if once you're done the first year or two of being in you show you can do IST stuff.  (I.E. Google or telling the Maj the internet is slow cause the shot doesn't have enough jigawatts or the fiber is too cold).


----------



## mapledonutmouth (24 Dec 2016)

ringo598 said:
			
		

> So, I can sorta reply based on experience to this one.  I went to uni for Comp Sci, got my degree, joined as ACISS.  (Well sorta, actually joined as LCIS the old tech version of ACISS).
> 
> Anyways, once accepted and once done basic, and then SQ, and then basic trades qual I was employed as an LCIS.  After a month or two they reviewed my file (A one way conversation of "You do computers, you're a computer clicker now pte") and made me an IST the next day and I changed jobs to that which I've been doing ever since.
> 
> ...



That's what I figured. Everyone starts off with the same training, then if you excel here or there, they might push you through.


----------



## BigDaddyFatback (8 Jan 2017)

Hello Jordan, 
I am a senior IST (16 years in the job, LCIS before IST) and I hold a position of importance within the IST trade. I can tell you that the certs you have are important and should hold some sway to point you into the IST stream. For me, just passing the OSCP is proof of ability as it is a demanding cert. You have the certs I am actually attaining myself at the moment. Just finished Certified Ethical Hacker and moving on to Sec+ and OSCP in Feb.

The CAF has also stood up a DG Cyber division as well which I hope will be doing staffing checks to the units soon, looking for interested personnel to form a new Cyber Unit.
Cyber itself hopefully becoming its own trade.

I have also heard that RMC will once again be running the Cyber Challenge this year which is Red/Blue team activities to build a talent pool.

So, yes your certs are valuable and should get you pointed into the IST pipe.
Make sure to get your annual CE points to keep the certs valid.

I for one am trying to push these Cyber changes along whenever I can.

With all that said, remember DND is a huge government organization and change is sometimes slow to come.

Some bases still use CST for switching/routing and IST's are only servers/help desk. This is an internal line in the sand yet to be hashed out nationally.
My unit has IST's doing the switching/routing and servers and CSTs do the rear links (SatComm etc...) including edge routers.

Your xp may vary depending on where you will be posted.

Good luck and message me anytime for information.


----------



## Mike5 (12 Jan 2017)

Is there any news on DWAN on that staff check?

Jordan,

Good skills, there's a lot of work and the Army is amazing.  Good luck with your application!


----------



## BigDaddyFatback (12 Jan 2017)

Mike5 said:
			
		

> Is there any news on DWAN on that staff check?
> 
> Jordan,
> 
> Good skills, there's a lot of work and the Army is amazing.  Good luck with your application!



Nothing yet. I'm back to work next week and will start prodding big heads in Ottawa for info. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macarena (12 Feb 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Regardless of your subtrade, someone sees a Signals cap badge and they want their computer fixed. Having the certificates might help steer you towards IST, but its not a given. I have a 2 year college diploma covering network admin, and I'm an Operator.
> (...)
> Keep in mind our radio systems are moving towards IP-based architecture, so that line between computers is IST and everything else is Operator is blurring very quickly.



Hi, mates!
May I ask what do these means?
- CST
- IST
- PTE
- And why PuckChaser have not been allowed to IST yet (since this guy seems to be a veteran with enough IT experiences)?


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Feb 2020)

I dont want to be an IST, I like what I do.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Feb 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I dont want to be an IST, I like what I do.



I thought your were ACISS; the phrase "I like what I do" does not exist in your MOSID.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Feb 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I thought your were ACISS; the phrase "I like what I do" does not exist in your MOSID.


I like what I do now, doesn't mean I like what the branch did with ACISS or my job prospects for the future. [emoji16]


----------

